# ECA stack 4 times/day more effective then 3?



## bookstar (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,
I am just curious if taking the eca stack 4 times a day, let's say once at 6am, then 9:30am, then 1:00pm, and then the last at around 4:30 pm. Would this be more effective in fat loss then taking it 3 times?

I've heard that taking it too many times in a day would not do anything to speed things up, but I have heard of quite a few people taking it 4 times with increased results. What are your experiences and opinions regarding this?

Thank you!


----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2004)

all of the medical studies that I have seen use 3 dosages a day.  that's what I use and tell everyone else to use...


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 8, 2004)

I think that if as long as your doses are moderate and you don't have trouble sleeping then you will be fine. The only way to know if it will be more effective for you is to try it.


----------



## Cinnabon (Nov 8, 2004)

Does the "30 minutes before each meal" apply? I find that hard to do when my workout is at about 2:30-3pm, I usually take it at 7:30, 30 min before breakfast, at 2:15, 30-45 min before my wk out and last at 5:30, 30 min before dinner


----------



## Vise (Nov 8, 2004)

Cinnabon said:
			
		

> Does the "30 minutes before each meal" apply? I find that hard to do when my workout is at about 2:30-3pm, I usually take it at 7:30, 30 min before breakfast, at 2:15, 30-45 min before my wk out and last at 5:30, 30 min before dinner



if u took it at 5:30 you might have quite a bit of trouble sleeping.  if it works for you then awesome.  i usually take 30 min b4 eating: when i wake up,  at noon, at 3:00 pm.  this works fine for me and i can get to sleep pretty easily.  if i take it past 5:00 i will be up very late  .


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 8, 2004)

You guys can actually eat while on this stack? Ive tried it a few times and could not eat the entire day.


----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> You guys can actually eat while on this stack? Ive tried it a few times and could not eat the entire day.



I literally have to force myself to eat while on ECA and I don't have a big appetite as is.  because of that I use clen and T3 for fat loss, they do not supress the appetite like an ECA stack...


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 8, 2004)

I take the ECA with food, not before.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 8, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I take the ECA with food, not before.


 I do this as well b/c ECA kills my apetite completely...


----------



## Cinnabon (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree, I have to force myself to eat at times. 

My workouts are at mid afternoon. Wouldn't the energy boost you get from the ECA stack at noon wear off by my workout time?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 8, 2004)

For me it doesn't wear off. You just gotta figure out the right spacings for the doses throughout the day.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm still always hungry even while on ECY.   I wish it did something for my hunger pangs.


----------



## Roop (Nov 9, 2004)

I think I may be the only person in the world who isn't losing weight on Ephedrine. I bought Vasopro like weeks ago and have been taking 25mg of Ephedrine and 300mg of Caffeine at a time, twice a day. I've lost maybe three pounds. This is obviously not the right stack. Should I do 50mg of Ephedrine, 200 or 300mg of Caffeine and maybe add in the Aspirin?


----------



## Roop (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay, so I went back and read some old posts about the ECA stack and seems like I was doing it right, except I was taking it twice a day, not three, but why am I not losing weight like everyone else? I'm really thinking about upping my dosage, but would that make my heart explode?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 9, 2004)

Roop said:
			
		

> I think I may be the only person in the world who isn't losing weight on Ephedrine. I bought Vasopro like weeks ago and have been taking 25mg of Ephedrine and 300mg of Caffeine at a time, twice a day. I've lost maybe three pounds. This is obviously not the right stack. Should I do 50mg of Ephedrine, 200 or 300mg of Caffeine and maybe add in the Aspirin?


 Are you exercising? Are you burning more calories than you are consuming?


----------

